# BYOD for iphone via download now in Los Angeles



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I just got the email, you can now download the Uber app right to your iphone:

*Which types of phones are supported?*
iPhone 4S, 5, 5C, 5S, and 6 running iOS7 or newer are supported at this time. We're working hard to make this feature compatible for other devices very soon, and will be sure to notify you when that happens.

I have an ipad mini running ios 6. the download link does not work for me.

I need a geek!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

• Go to t.uber.com/driver-app and install the app on your phone. Please login to verify you can go online!

this link just worked on my ipad mini cellular with ios 6:
http://t.uber.com/byodHOUSTON


----------



## Mark Hughes (Sep 1, 2014)

how is the driver app working on your personal device?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems to be working fine, and the screen is at least 5 times bigger, good for my old eyes.

I have to get a mount for it before I use it to uber, still deciding which one to order... it wont fit in my existing phone mounts.


----------



## jerseyJS (Sep 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It seems to be working fine, and the screen is at least 5 times bigger, good for my old eyes.
> 
> I have to get a mount for it before I use it to uber, still deciding which one to order... it wont fit in my existing phone mounts.


I would highly recommend the Steelie mount. It is by far the bet for phones and tablets....I got my first one a year ago and actually bought a bunch to give as holiday gifts and also to sell some. If you want more info I would be happy to help....message me if interested.


----------

